# When can the baby hear outside the womb?



## Angel2Fire

I was just wondering how far along you need to be before the baby can hear people's voices and stuff outside of the womb?

Thanks :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I read it was early on then the other day i read one of them develope things and apparentlty the babies ear is only fully formed now and def can hear things. I iknow its before 33 weeks like I near am like 24 but thats what i read. 

Think I confused myself now lol 

I do apoligise for cursing in case baby hears, i feel all guilty in case i disturbed it lol


----------



## pinkmac85

All my books say 25 weeks


----------



## Shinning_Star

all websites i looked on say loud noises 23 weeks, starts to recognise your, partner and siblings voices by 24 weeks! 

So think mine can now, ust learning to distinguish!


----------

